# .



## vinteenage

.


----------



## AriannasMama

I have heard of the gender one, I did that and it said girl, so did the chinese gender chart :).


----------



## kiwimama

Phew when I read the thread title quickly I thought, gosh that sounds painful (using a needle) then realised what you meant! I haven't done it, but I don't have any kind of bump yet.


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## CSweets

I did it before I got pregnant and I got boy/girl and it swung really fast which means you'll be pregnant soon i guess which was true cuz it happened a month later but I'm having a girl first so it didn't work entirely


----------



## Burchy314

Does it matter how long the string is? or what kind of ring it is? (I don't have a needle)


----------



## vinteenage

.


----------



## Burchy314

OK but I just read a couple different articles about this same test but it is saying if it goes in circles it is a boy and side to side is a girl so it is confusing.

Anyways I did it by what you said and if it is right I am going to have A LOT of kids. Mine went

G,G,B,B,G,B,B,B,G,G,G,B,B then stopped. 13 kids!!!!


----------



## MissMamma

Burchy314 said:


> OK but I just read a couple different articles about this same test but it is saying if it goes in circles it is a boy and side to side is a girl so it is confusing.
> 
> *Anyways I did it by what you said and if it is right I am going to have A LOT of kids. Mine went
> 
> G,G,B,B,G,B,B,B,G,G,G,B,B then stopped. 13 kids!!!!*

:rofl: unlucky! You're gna be pushing them out for the next twenty years. Good job you started early :D

I was obsessed with all the predictor things when i was just pregnant and they all turned out to be wrong, i was predcted boy by every single one except the eye thing :dohh: i never tried this one, i dont have a needle or a ring..xx


----------



## Sophiiie

I really want to try this now! just need to find some string :haha: x


----------



## Burchy314

MissMammaToBe said:


> Burchy314 said:
> 
> 
> OK but I just read a couple different articles about this same test but it is saying if it goes in circles it is a boy and side to side is a girl so it is confusing.
> 
> *Anyways I did it by what you said and if it is right I am going to have A LOT of kids. Mine went
> 
> G,G,B,B,G,B,B,B,G,G,G,B,B then stopped. 13 kids!!!!*
> 
> :rofl: unlucky! You're gna be pushing them out for the next twenty years. Good job you started early :D
> 
> I was obsessed with all the predictor things when i was just pregnant and they all turned out to be wrong, i was predcted boy by every single one except the eye thing :dohh: i never tried this one, i dont have a needle or a ring..xxClick to expand...

Yeah after I was done with the string and ring test I did a ton of online tests too and like half of them came out boy and half of them came out girl so it didn't help me any lol.


----------

